# help with 15g column aquarium planning (noob)



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## donni (Dec 31, 2018)

13.75 x 13.75 x 25" im pretty sure.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!
The length and width of this size tank makes it very impractical for fish. 
It is just 1.5 inches in dimension in lenghth and width more than a 5 gallon tank. A 5 gallon tank can take a Betta or a group of nano-fish; But, will not, in the long-term, work for the fish you are considering.

The reason why it is impractical would be the minimal surface area for oxygen exchange and inadequate room for fish to swim side to side. Especially schooling fish like neons. Neons may be small, but the minimum length required for keeping them is 24 inches.
Glass catfish can get up to 6 inches and need high oxygenated environment with good circulation and movement. Obviously, these wont work. Mollies are live-bearers and need a minimum of 24 inches as well, they get up to four inches ( the short-finned ones- not the sword-tails that get up to 6 Inches.
I would consider a single Betta or a group of nano-fish for this tank.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

This is one situation where it might work out with a school of about 8 neons and nothing else. Or possibly 10 or 12 White Cloud Mountain Minnows.

Use a fairly deep layer of pool filter sand for substate. Stock with narrow spreading high growing plants like Banana Lilies, Vallisneria, Rotala Rotundifolia. Keep the tank temperature at about 72 degrees.

An Aquaclear 20 would provide enough filtration. Do frequent 20% water changes.

Neons and WCMM both like slightly cooler water than most tropical fish. but no more numbers of small fish of either recommendation.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

donni said:


> *Light*: I'm planning to get the Aqueon Live Planted LED fixture (clip-on). I'm not entirely sure of the wattage, but other people with the column tank have had success with this for moderate to high light plants.
> 
> - Donni


I was looking at trying out this light. Did you get it? how has it worked for plant growth?


----------

